# File ext .dmi



## pops55 (Jan 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what file ext is used on the Samsung "Eternity"? I ask because the .dmi files are not recognized on the Samsung.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

If you transfer a file to your computer then go to Control Panel > Folder Options > View and scroll down and untick the box that says "Hide file extensions for known file types" then go back to where you saved the file and you should be able to see its file type.
Which files are you trying to access - audio? video?contacts etc.?


----------



## pops55 (Jan 24, 2009)

Wallpaper and pictures


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I am unsure of exactly what help you want - tell us what you want to be able to do and we may be able to help you. 
Most phones store images (pics and wallpapers for example) as .jpegs and video as .3gp, .mp4, .m4v. 
The only uses of DMI files I have come across is in surveillance cameras.
There are converters for DMI to .avi etc if that is what you are after - just Google it


----------



## pops55 (Jan 24, 2009)

I downloaded graphics,which I call wallpaper, from the AT&T website. I transfered those graphics to my microSD card when I changed phones. Now the new phone cannot open the graphics because it can't recognize that file type,the .dmi ext.


----------

